

18 year guy found dead after playing Diablo III for 40 hours non-stop - jhony_d
http://www.pcgerms.com/18-year-guy-found-dead-after-playing-diablo-iii-for-40-hours-non-stop/

======
bunderbunder
_The care taker of that café woke him up, and Chuang stood and walked a few
steps, and then later he bowed. He . . . he reportedly died after his arrival
to the hospital. . . the law enforcement agencies and medical guys reported
that he died due to sitting for so long. His cardiovascular malfunctioned and
Chuang eventually died._

Sounds like he formed a blood clot from sitting too long, and when he stood up
it dislodged and caused a pulmonary embolism (or maybe a heart attack or
stroke).

The sensationalist video game angle aside, this is a good story for us hackers
to keep in mind. We tend toward long periods of sitting, and even a couple
hours without getting up and walking around a bit will put someone at
increased risk of having this sort of thing happen to them.

For a less "video games are evil" example, there's Heavy D's death following
an intercontinental flight.

(disclaimer: not a doctor)

~~~
rsanchez1
I would be interested in the autopsy results to see if a blood clot really did
him off, or if it was exhaustion from 40 hours of playing a video game.

------
ctdonath
In other news, 90 people died in traffic-related fatalities yesterday.

Sorry, correction: that isn't news. Something which happens every day is, by
definition, not news.

------
bsphil
Oh wow, Taiwan. I was expecting South Korea.

------
WiseWeasel
Now loading final boss level!

------
marknutter
Good case for a standing work station

